# Witch's Kitchen Ambient Sounds



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

So I found a really cool website to mix ambient sounds for our yard haunt and wanted to share. The website ishttp://horror.ambient-mixer.com/. I made the background ambient sounds with this website and then I mixed in sound effects using a free software called Audacity.

I thought I would include my mix if anyone is looking for Witches Kitchen sounds. There are two file one with just the ambient background so you can make your own mix with sound effects and the other one has Witches, Werewolves, and Zombies/Frankenstein.

Witches Kitchen Mix - With Werewolves and Zombies


Witches Kitchen Background Ambient Noise

For more Yard Haunt sounds check out my post on my blog at www.wolfmooncemetery.blogspot.com where you can download the audio files.


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

I updated the post so that the links go directly to a playable audio file - if you would like to download the actual audio files you can visit my blog at *[url]www.wolfmooncemetery.blogspot.com*[/URL].


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks for sharing- some awesome sounds to play with.


----------



## swampgator (Jun 14, 2012)

Just found this post...very cool!


----------

